#   ,
,    .
      .     ,          .
   ,     1   ,    ,       .  
 :
1.76/ - 76/      
2.62 - 90.1    
3.76/ - 62  ,     ,   
   /:
4.51 - 76/
5.76/ - 51
    .
  ,          .         51 .
    .
 ,      ?     (

----------

:
1.  62  90.1 -  
2.  76.5  60 -      
3.  51  62 -      
4.  51  76.5 -       
5.  60  51 -  
   . ,      .
       ,   .    ,     1. 
 :Smilie:

----------


## 22

,   , ! 62 -   !!!
         .      .  ,       .   ,     ,      (

----------


## 22

!

----------

,    .      .   :Frown:

----------


## 22

.       ,    .

   :

1. 
   :
 76.5 ()  76.5 ( )   
 62.1  90.1 -  

 76.5 ( )  62.1      
 51  76.5 ( ) 
 76.1  51 ( )


2.
 76.5 ()  76.5 ( )    -  
 62.1  90.1 -  
    :
 51  76.5 ( )      
 51  62.1 ( )    .
 76.5 ()  51 -   . 

     ?

----------


## 22

,    ?   .

----------

, ..      / /.        .   ,   .

----------

1-  ,     /   ,

----------


## 22

,         ?     ,   , !         (     .

----------


## 22

,   .   ,       .    ,        .    ,    (

----------

?      ?

----------


## 22

,  1  7.7 .         ..(    ,            .((

----------


## Andyko

* 22*, aka ** , 
   .
 .

----------


## Denice

.   .  -  (),  - ,        (    ).     .      / ().  (),   (  ),     ( )   ,    ,  ,     18%,        .   :

 :
51-62.32   
76-68.02   
62.32-62.31 =118..  
62.31-76.35()=118..  
76.35()-68.02 (=18..*)  
68.02-76   
68.02-51    .

 :
    76.35,   004  (),  60   ?

76.35()-??? 100..     
76.35()-76.35() =100..     .
76.35()-52    
91.02-51   

52-76.35  
76.35-90.1  
90.03-68.02   

  ,      ,   68.02 (   )   ,  ,   76.35()    18. ,     "  "    ,       ?

----------

?

----------

,       .           .       : 50  ?

----------

> : 50  ?


76

----------

50 .76    ,  .     100000.

----------

> ,  .     100000.


    ?   .  ,

----------

,      ,      90,   76  .

----------

> 


     .,   ?

----------

. .     :Redface:

----------


## Tanyuta

,  . , ,  .            . ,     10000,   40%    .    ,    ,   ,    .       1: 8.2 (8.2.13.205) ,  1.1 (1.1.2.1)???

----------


## elena.7710

...  ...  ....  :Frown:      15%  ()        .   5%.                 ,   3.5%      50 000   .           2 500 (50000*5%),   1 750 (50000*3,5%)   .     ,         ,      ,         .     1 .

----------

*elena.7710*,   ,     ,     ,  ,

----------


## elena.7710

**,       .  ,       ,      .   ,             %.
  : 
       -  47 500         (50 000-5%)     
 50 76,5 (   )
        .

62,1 (  )  90,1 (   )   2 500 ( )
44  60,2  1 750 ( )
76,6 (   )  62,1  2 500 ( )
 60.2  76,6 (  ) 1750 (  )
   (         )    
      01 (    ) 2500
 02.2 (  )        1 750
     ""          2 500   1 750.      76       750  (2500-1750)    ,     . 
     .      ...

----------

,     -   ,        . .

----------

> ,        . .


 )))    ,    /,     .    ,    .

----------


## Coreopsis

:       ?

----------

*Coreopsis*,    ,      "".
   ,  , 50  .     998 .     .         -   ,    .          ,        ,   ....      ,      100.

----------


## 89

!   :  (   )    25230 .       1670   ,1000-   180    .     -       .,  ?

----------


## solnywko

1 8.2.   6% ,      .     ,      .      ,     :

1. 50 (51) - 76     (    /      )
2. 76  - 76      (+,   ) -  
3. 76 - 50 (51) -   
4.       
76  - 76 
76  - 90.01.1

  76  ,     ,     90 .

----------


## Aisha1

!
 ,  -,    ()

       . -         ( ?)
  20,26/ 76? ?

----------

!   .....    50 .          .  1  7.7         ,   ,    1 8.2   ,       ....

----------

*Tanyuta*,  ,   ,        ,      ,      ,    !!!                 ?        ?

----------


## taleo20

.  .       ( ) 20% .     ,      .        .
  .    ?

----------

> .    ?


26 - 60; 19 - 60 (   )
    .
  60 - 62 (76)

----------


## taleo20

.

----------

, , ,      1 8,2 :
-    6%,    .  . 
 =      (  ) 
,,     ..
PS:  ( )   .......

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/hoz/tov13.htm

----------

!

----------


## Madsquirrel

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/hoz/tov13.htm


 ,  mvf! 
 ,  .

 :
       .          . 
   3   1000 .  .        (   ).
      1,      .  ? 

1)  004 -        - - 990.
2)  76.06  51 -       693.     297.
3)  004 ,  62  76.06 -  .   990. (   0.???)     ?
4)  76.06  62 ,  62  90.01.1 -   - 297.
5)      91.02 62 -     .... 

              ?

----------

